# Program do ściągania zdjęć z danej strony, [SOLVED]

## d0b

witam 

Mam takie małe pytanie, czy jest jakiś soft pod Linuxa, którym mogę ściągnąć wszystkie zdjęcia z danej strony podając jej adres i ewentualnie login z hasłem ?? Brakuje mi troszkę tego na Gentoo, a w windozie mam NeoDownloader i jest naprawdę świetny, może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł ??Last edited by d0b on Sat Jan 12, 2008 12:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kacper

wget -m?  :Smile: 

----------

## d0b

rozgladalem sie po necie ale nic, wget moze jest ok do sciagniecia jakiegos danego pliku ale jest ubogi i biedny nie znalazlem w nim opcji jak np sciagnac 1000 zdjec z podanej strony i podac haslo oraz login do tej strony, no coz pozostaje windoza  :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## przemos

wget ubogi i biedny?  - bzdura miesiaca

Zapoznaj sie z 

```
man wget
```

 zanim jeszcze raz gdziekolwiek napiszesz takie bzdury. Z odrobina znajomosci basha oraz odrobina logicznego myslenia w trakcie czytania manuala mozna zdzialac cuda.

----------

## kacper

 *d0b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rozgladalem sie po necie ale nic, wget moze jest ok do sciagniecia jakiegos danego pliku ale jest ubogi i biedny nie znalazlem w nim opcji jak np sciagnac 1000 zdjec z podanej strony i podac haslo oraz login do tej strony, no coz pozostaje windoza 
> 
> 

 

Jasne  :Smile:  jakbyś poszukał, byś znalazł. nawet mana nie trzeba odpalać, w -h jest. 

Jest jeszcze www-client/httrack

----------

## 13Homer

 *d0b wrote:*   

> no coz pozostaje windoza :)

 

Windows to najgorszy system operacyjny, ale nie wymyślono lepszego. Zostań przy Windowsach.

----------

## Belliash

 *kacper wrote:*   

>  *d0b wrote:*   
> 
> rozgladalem sie po necie ale nic, wget moze jest ok do sciagniecia jakiegos danego pliku ale jest ubogi i biedny nie znalazlem w nim opcji jak np sciagnac 1000 zdjec z podanej strony i podac haslo oraz login do tej strony, no coz pozostaje windoza 
> 
>  
> ...

 

podajesz adres, typy plikow jakie ma ssac ustawiasz inne opcje i lecisz....

oczywiscie mowie o httrack

----------

## canis_lupus

wget'em da się załatwić wszystko! Cytat że jest ubogi chyba na bash'a wrzucę...

----------

## mar_rud

Ja mogę polecić nakładkę graficzną na wget'a: kwebget. Używam głównie do ściągania strony z podstronami ale widzę, że można ograniczyć do konkretnych typów plików oraz jest obsługa haseł, proxy.

----------

## cast0r

 :Arrow:  downThemAll - wtyczka do firefoxa

----------

## d0b

zainstalowałem kget i jak na razie działa OK , sorry że uraziłem tu wielu użytkowników get'a ale nie znając tego programu po odpaleniu i wypróbowaniu kilku opcji wydawał się mi on kiepski, kget chodzi OK  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

to maly hint - kget, to jest graficzna nakladka na wgeta ZMNIEJSZAJACA jego mozliwosci (nie wszystkie opcje wgeta ma zaimplementowane)  :Wink: 

----------

